# Bird guns



## wing_man (Sep 22, 2005)

Right now i shoot a Remington 1187 26" barrel 2 3/4 shot with a modified choke. I'd like something that can handel 3" and 3 1/2" shells. Anyone have any advice. :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Why don't you shoot 3" in your 1187?


----------

